# Remote Dish Network setup for HD



## rcasey4488 (Oct 6, 2008)

I searched and did not have luck. I am farmiliar with general installation of dishes, but have not done one since HD/oval dishes and dual receivers came out.

I tried adding my 2nd home to my service, and after a half dozen CS people I got tired of trying. SO I thought I'd add it to my existing service. It's only 1 TV anyhow.

So my question, are their links out there to assist in correctly installing a setup as mentioned above. Dish 500 or 1000, single or dual HD Tuner, no phone line available, etc...

Thanks in advance, RC


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You're not allowed to just add the second home to your service, you have to have a separate account for the second home.


----------



## rcasey4488 (Oct 6, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> You're not allowed to just add the second home to your service, you have to have a separate account for the second home.


From my readings this is what I have determined. But what is the difference between having a dish at a tailgate and having a dish at a 2nd house?

And for the record, I called Dish up and they could not have been more useless in setting up the new account. I would get "New Customer" CS and they would forward me to "Current Customer" CS. Then they would say I was in wrong department and needed "New Customer" CS. Went back and forth several times, wanted to run a credit check, then wanted to hit my CC with $1.00. ..forget it!

But back to my question, what is the difference?

Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Let's ask it this way - Are you allowed to use the same cable service account for 2 separate homes ?

You need to setup a 2nd account for the 2nd address - probably under a different phone number to keep the confusion down.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

RV may be considered temporary, 2nd home is considered permanent.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> You're not allowed to just add the second home to your service, you have to have a separate account for the second home.


Which, of course, raises the interesting problem that you can't record stuff and move it to your EHD and take it with you on vacation to play through a ViP DVR at your vacation home.


scooper said:


> Let's ask it this way - Are you allowed to use the same cable service account for 2 separate homes ?
> 
> You need to setup a 2nd account for the 2nd address - probably under a different phone number to keep the confusion down.


 Most couldn't run a wire from house 1 to remote house 2. They can, however. put up a dish.

This is an advantage the dish providers have over cable. Dish, of course, is not able to exploit this advantage for profit. There would be a market for folks with two homes and/or one home and an RV on the same account. But after all, we're talking about a company fundamentally in the computer business who can't figure a way to handle this with their computers.:nono:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Install the dish at the second house and ferry the receiver back and forth where ever you are.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Install the dish at the second house and ferry the receiver back and forth where ever you are.


Tsk tsk.:sure:


----------



## ruffledrooster (May 13, 2008)

I would take Jim5506' suggestion...that is kind of what I currently do. Basically I found myself spending more and more time at my girlfriend's house and she doesn't have the money to spend on any type of cable or satellite service. However, I do want to spend time with her so I decided to install a dish away from my primary location. Probably not what dish intended, but I want to watch my TV. So yeah, I installed a similar dish and ferry the receiver between locations when necessary. In my opinion, it's kind of a grey area with satellite since it's a temporary location that I am using that receiver in. Some would argue to the contrary...whatever. I know quite a few people that do the same thing with their vacation homes. More on topic of what dish and all that...I would take a look at what you currently have and what you would need. The EKB is a great place to start figuring that out. Dishpointer.com is a good place to go once you have the hardware as it will definitely help with pointing and correctly aligning the dish. I will tell you from personal experience...the oval dishes like 1000.2 are a lot harder to get aligned than the 500's. If you have issues getting things pointed even after using all of that, then you can always post on here...people are usually willing to help.


----------



## rcasey4488 (Oct 6, 2008)

ruffledrooster said:


> I would take Jim5506' suggestion...that is kind of what I currently do. Basically I found myself spending more and more time at my girlfriend's house and she doesn't have the money to spend on any type of cable or satellite service. However, I do want to spend time with her so I decided to install a dish away from my primary location. Probably not what dish intended, but I want to watch my TV. So yeah, I installed a similar dish and ferry the receiver between locations when necessary. In my opinion, it's kind of a grey area with satellite since it's a temporary location that I am using that receiver in. Some would argue to the contrary...whatever. I know quite a few people that do the same thing with their vacation homes. More on topic of what dish and all that...I would take a look at what you currently have and what you would need. The EKB is a great place to start figuring that out. Dishpointer.com is a good place to go once you have the hardware as it will definitely help with pointing and correctly aligning the dish. I will tell you from personal experience...the oval dishes like 1000.2 are a lot harder to get aligned than the 500's. If you have issues getting things pointed even after using all of that, then you can always post on here...people are usually willing to help.


Thanks for info. What is ekb?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rcasey4488 said:


> Thanks for info. What is ekb?


The Echostar Knowledge Base.


----------



## rcasey4488 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that dishpointer site is pretty neat.

From the looks of it I can get to the 110, 119, 129, therefore I will need the following...

1000.2 dish
2 lines of CAT-5
Switch
vip receiver

Am I missing anything?
Do I need to pickup all 3 satellites or is 110/119 sufficient? I had heard that 129 carries the guide information.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

You only need to run one line of RG6 and you don't need a switch. You need a seperator if you are getting a dual tuner VIP. And 129 has HD. Its not needed for guide info.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Just don't come and complain if they audit your account and you fail the audit.


----------

